# The Doxa Website Is Down For Maintenance



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Doxa web is down, are we finally getting some new inventory???

*Admin Edit: Please stand by!*


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



ie_benitex said:


> Doxa web is down, are we finally getting some new inventory???


Maybe someone forgot to pay the bills ;-)

I hope you're right!


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

I spoke to someone there, they said there was supposed to be some new watches next month... New Sub's and brand new models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope it goes back online fast so I can buy new watches. I'm bored! 😉


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

doxa.ch - website consolidated


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



williemored said:


> doxa.ch - website consolidated


No store??? That page has always been there no changes there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

williemored said:


> doxa.ch - website consolidated


What do you mean by consolidated?


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Doxa Shop still down*

Hi to everyone,
Since now ,being one week, the Doxa online- shop server isn't reachable via the internet.
Even the support chat is not responsive. And if one tries to get information via the Doxa Homepage in Switzerland, doesn't get any answer either.
Does anybody here at the Doxa forum have any information on Doxa servers being down and the reason behind it?
Thanks for your help.

Frank S.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



Floyd0706 said:


> What do you mean by consolidated?


That should have looked more like "website consolidated?"... the ? certainly didn't stick.

I thought they consolidated the doxawatches domain and its shop pages into a single web front, without knowing it had always existed.


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: Doxa Shop still down*

Just saw the same...speculated that it might not be temporary....


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

This isn’t a bad sign for shipping on the 50th anniversary books, is it?


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

I think not. Got mine two days ago. But took them about 3 weeks for delivery. Odd but ad least I got it.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

Interesting. I did some research on Doxa and they are a completely different brand depending on your location. In parts of the ME they are high luxury and their dive watches seem to be second fiddle. In the states all people know is the sub and im sure its mixed in parts of Europe.

Maybe they're trying to be more of a global brand and not just sell the subs in the US and sell other watches too. They have some nice pieces I will say and I see no reason why they couldn't fall back on their heritage to compete.

No reason really a sub isn't as much as a BB or Seamaster given their history.

more to come im sure...


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

Well their office in the US is close... call them this morning and they confirmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



ie_benitex said:


> Well their office in the US is close... call them this morning and they confirmed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Close or closed?


----------



## Hilts (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



parino said:


> This isn't a bad sign for shipping on the 50th anniversary books, is it?


Just this minute went to purchase the book after finding the email amongst my spam and as everyone else has found here - it's borked!


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

Doxa was going to be my retirement grail watch gift to myself.

This thread, and many others on this part of the forum, are not filling me with the warm fuzzy feelings I try to cultivate.


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

Are the moderators gone too? The only active remaining website does not offer an option for watch purchases it seems


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

Well this doesn't look good. Wonder if I should contact Paypal and dispute my recent purchase


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

*No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

I wonder if I'm screwed?


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

*No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*



mharris660 said:


> I wonder if I'm screwed?


A redesigned website came up four or five hours ago using new URL: www.doxa.ch (weird they haven't yet repointed the old URLs to the new one)

Not sure what you need from them, but the Contact links appear to be working so maybe that could help.

Watches are now divided into four categories including Sub. Not a ton of Sub models and no new ones. The other offerings seem nice enough if not especially memorable.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*



ljb187 said:


> A redesigned website came up four or five hours ago using new URL: www.doxa.ch (weird they haven't yet repointed the old URLs to the new one)
> 
> Not sure what you need from them, but the Contact links appear to be working so maybe that could help.
> 
> Watches are now divided into four categories including Sub. Not a ton of Sub models and no new ones. The other offerings seem nice enough if not especially memorable.


There is no price info and no discernible way to buy (as far as I see). It seems only partly done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*



MadsNilsson said:


> There is no price info and no discernible way to buy (as far as I see). It seems only partly done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's no way one can order a watch!
What are they doing?


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

Checking out this website is really sad in a way. It looks like Doxa was purchased by Daniel Wellington. In any case, I don't think they will remain popular here for very long.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

That is a sad day for divers watch fans, and a sad day for horology.

DW buying Doxa.............

If that is true............


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

Interesting that their distribution reaches Iran and Georgia but not Western Europe or North America


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*



bigclive2011 said:


> That is a sad day for divers watch fans, and a sad day for horology.
> 
> DW buying Doxa.............
> 
> If that is true............


Hi Clive, I have no idea what happened to Doxa......sorry if it looked that way, my mistake.

I only meant that looking at the website the designs look a bit like they could be DW. I hope that they didn't get purchased by some brand that is going to throw away their great dive watch history.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

*No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

Also seems a bit weird that the new 200m divers (130th anniversary ?) isn't anywhere on the page.

Also the News section doesn't contain anything newer than 2016.

Awfully weird..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*



ljb187 said:


> A redesigned website came up four or five hours ago using new URL: www.doxa.ch (weird they haven't yet repointed the old URLs to the new one)
> 
> Not sure what you need from them, but the Contact links appear to be working so maybe that could help.
> 
> Watches are now divided into four categories including Sub. Not a ton of Sub models and no new ones. The other offerings seem nice enough if not especially memorable.


 That website has always been there, is for the international market. US page was closed and their office too. We should hear back from Doxa next week, they are on summer break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



mharris660 said:


> Well this doesn't look good. Wonder if I should contact Paypal and dispute my recent purchase


They are on summer brake we should hear back next week. I hope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

Page now shows under maintenance lets hope the new collection is worthwhile










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

Click on the banner up top. Takes you to a page that informs us it is under maintenance. Let's be patient and see what comes out and not speculate. One person references DW purchases them and then it is taken as a matter of fact.

The pic they use of the diver gives me hope they see the value of the classic Sub and continue in that vein.


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: Doxa Web.*

on my computer (not mobile phone) it shows a diver on the page too. Hoping that means a commitment to keeping the classic Sub design around longer


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Doxa Web.*



ie_benitex said:


> Page now shows under maintenance lets hope the new collection is worthwhile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, here in Germany's www. all websites except the swiss site are not reachable.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*

What banner do you mean? I can only open the swiss main Doxa page .


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: No Doxa website, no Doxa response, no Doxa tracking*



Floyd0706 said:


> What banner do you mean? I can only open the swiss main Doxa page .


*The top of this page is a hyperlinked banner...*


----------



## Mulix (Aug 20, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Shop still down*

well this is concerning. I have paid for my Sub300 black lung limited edition and was told delivery would be July. so far nothing. I replied to the order confirmation and got a bounce back as undeliverable. even if they are on summer break this is no way to run a company. either update your site saying you closed for the break or respond to this thread. this is just doing damage to a brand and i for one feel like i have been scammed out of US$3500. TOTAL BS. they better respond to this thread.


----------



## Floyd0706 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mulix said:


> well this is concerning. I have paid for my Sub300 black lung limited edition and was told delivery would be July. so far nothing. I replied to the order confirmation and got a bounce back as undeliverable. even if they are on summer break this is no way to run a company. either update your site saying you closed for the break or respond to this thread. this is just doing damage to a brand and i for one feel like i have been scammed out of US$3500. TOTAL BS. they better respond to this thread.


I doubt that they respond. I've tried to contact the swiss company three times so far no answer!
This is a total disaster ,the things they are doing right now!!!


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm only out the price of a book, I feel for you guys missing a watch. Sad, a watch I wanted most of my life going out like this. Luckily I got one last year when it was under really good management. Good luck guys, contact Paypal early and often.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

How come the title was changed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: Doxa Shop still down*



Mulix said:


> well this is concerning. I have paid for my Sub300 black lung limited edition and was told delivery would be July. so far nothing. I replied to the order confirmation and got a bounce back as undeliverable. even if they are on summer break this is no way to run a company. either update your site saying you closed for the break or respond to this thread. this is just doing damage to a brand and i for one feel like i have been scammed out of US$3500. TOTAL BS. they better respond to this thread.


Wow !!! No excuses there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Re: Doxa Shop still down*



Mulix said:


> well this is concerning. I have paid for my Sub300 black lung limited edition and was told delivery would be July. so far nothing. I replied to the order confirmation and got a bounce back as undeliverable. even if they are on summer break this is no way to run a company. either update your site saying you closed for the break or respond to this thread. this is just doing damage to a brand and i for one feel like i have been scammed out of US$3500. TOTAL BS. they better respond to this thread.


Hopefully you used Paypal or some other way to try to "claw" your money back. I'm only out the price of a book.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

ie_benitex said:


> How come the title was changed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Multiple threads were merged and the new title better represents what the thread is about.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

They’ve always been a bit shaky with their web and forum presence; maybe we should give it a couple of days for the dust to settle before we break out the pitchforks.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

ds760476 said:


> They've always been a bit shaky with their web and forum presence; maybe we should give it a couple of days for the dust to settle before we break out the pitchforks.


Agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick_M (May 23, 2019)

The DOXA site is being upgraded by the new team, they are doing their best, so please give them a couple of days


----------



## MJK737 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rick_M said:


> The DOXA site is being upgraded by the new team, they are doing their best, so please give them a couple of days


Thanks Rick for reaching out and thanks for all you have done. I wouldn't be rocking this 6000T, and appreciating the brand for what it is if it wasn't for you and your team.


----------



## Mulix (Aug 20, 2018)

guys doing their best is one thing. but no one answers the phone, mails go unanswered. people have forked out good money. some communication is required. at the very least to those who have orders and were told delivery would be in July. This is not rocket science. Apologies Rick_M i'm not sure if you are affiliated with the company or not. if so your comment would give me some more comfort that Doxa will still deliver. but also telling people they are doing their best is like describing the water while someone is drowning - utterly useless. website maintenance aside there seems to be zero presence. The company can't simply be a website. where are the people. why can't i get hold of anyone?


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Is their website down?!... I thought this was normal response time to my emails and phone calls (or most times no response!). I just want to purchase a crown to replace the faulty one


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Good lord, chill out guys. Watches and books will be coming, I'm sure. Just because the website is down for maintenance etc doesn't mean they skipped off to Tahiti with all our money and are spending the rest of their lives diving and drinking margaritas. I mean, that's what I'd do, but not Doxa


----------



## Mulix (Aug 20, 2018)

perfectlykevin said:


> Good lord, chill out guys. Watches and books will be coming, I'm sure. Just because the website is down for maintenance etc doesn't mean they skipped off to Tahiti with all our money and are spending the rest of their lives diving and drinking margaritas. I mean, that's what I'd do, but not Doxa


haha loving your vibe dude. I will calm down to a gentle simmer till we hear more. *Goosfraba!*


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

Mulix said:


> haha loving your vibe dude. I will calm down to a gentle simmer till we hear more. *Goosfraba!*


Just trying to add some humor to the situation.  Not ideal but Doxa has always been a good company with great products.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

perfectlykevin said:


> Just trying to add some humor to the situation.  Not ideal but Doxa has always been a good company with great products.


Agreed, but it's also a company that's appeared needlessly erratic from a costumer's perspective since at least last spring. Even a minimal amount of official information/communication during this time would have created the impression that Doxa's being guided by a steady hand instead of a company that scrambling to deal with uncertainty. Also "summer vacation" offered as an afterthought isn't a valid reason/excuse when you're taking large amounts of cash from an international customer base which doesn't necessarily adhere to that custom.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jenny site is gone also


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

Could be consolidating a few brands under Synchron Watch Group? Aquadive, Isofrane, Tropic, Doxa, Jenny- it’s a great set of brands - hopefully a good thing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Stev0 said:


> Could be consolidating a few brands under Synchron Watch Group? Aquadive, Isofrane, Tropic, Doxa, Jenny- it's a great set of brands - hopefully a good thing...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe?? Synchron got a new page today, promoting some new straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

I got my first email from Synchron group yesterday and I’d only ever registered via Doxa site and that was a year or two ago. Some alignment now taking place?

The email was relating to marketing of Tropic straps....I’m sorely tempted to get one as well


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BavarianZHP (Oct 19, 2017)

perfectlykevin said:


> Good lord, chill out guys. Watches and books will be coming, I'm sure. Just because the website is down for maintenance etc doesn't mean they skipped off to Tahiti with all our money and are spending the rest of their lives diving and drinking margaritas. I mean, that's what I'd do, but not Doxa


I'd tend to agree with you when it comes to Doxa, but this is weird. So many people are publicly concerned and complained and yet Doxa has remained completely silent. I've worked in many different fields including small business and we've always set up auto-responses emails if we're OOO (out-of-office) detailing when we would be back in case of travel or vacation ("I or Team are currently unreachable and will be back on X/19, in case of an emergency contact ABC, or call XYZ"). It's common courtesy these days. With Doxa their emails bounce and their phone calls go unanswered? I'd be very concerned too. Plus their website has been down for maintenance for how long now? Having worked with Europeans, most are now taking their summer vacation so you probably won't hear from many of them until mid-to-late August but that still doesn't give them the excuse to completely abandon all communication and let emails bounce. Something much bigger is going on here.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

I mean it could be worse, you could be backpacking with Kevin Spacey and your phone gets an Amber Alert. When you read it you see you're the Amber Alert.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Jimmer68 said:


> I got my first email from Synchron group yesterday and I'd only ever registered via Doxa site and that was a year or two ago. Some alignment now taking place?
> 
> The email was relating to marketing of Tropic straps....I'm sorely tempted to get one as well


FWIW I received a Synchron email also and like you, I've only registered for DOXA email announcements. I found it in my spam folder as well.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

I got the strap email as well, though I haven’t received any other DOXA related emails.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Going on almost 2 weeks now and no
Page. Crazy for a well established company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

I had exactly the same reaction !!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

ie_benitex said:


> Going on almost 2 weeks now and no
> Page. Crazy for a well established company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel the same way.

Imagine our company's web application is down for 2 hours, there will be some serious yelling going on ...


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

All this waiting! Just hopping I won’t be too disappointed, but base on Dr. Millar comments I have little hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrchmnn (Feb 9, 2013)

so randomly off the rails


----------



## Stirling Moss (Nov 16, 2015)

Maybe they are "out to lunch"? … most definitely...


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

Well, they've just registered their official instagram page. Just one post so far, and the homepage link still brings you to the "under maintenance" page.

It's progress, at least.


----------



## parino (Oct 28, 2018)

Is it the Doxa_Watches account?


----------



## DOXA SUB (Sep 4, 2018)

parino said:


> Is it the Doxa_Watches account?


doxawatchesofficial


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Is this a new page??? First time I see it.

https://www.doxa-in-asia.com

EU page no longer works! Guess Asian market is priority now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

DOXA SUB said:


> doxawatchesofficial


Yuch.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice article/field test of 3 contemporary Doxa watches (including links to the non-existent Doxa website) yesterday on the Gearpatrol website. Too bad it’s wasted by such disorganization on Doxa’s part. It take a lot of effort and lead time for an article like that.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

orangeface said:


> Nice article/field test of 3 contemporary Doxa watches (including links to the non-existent Doxa website) yesterday on the Gearpatrol website. Too bad it's wasted by such disorganization on Doxa's part. It take a lot of effort and lead time for an article like that.


Mmm that's is weird... these articles are usually paid promotions. The timing makes no sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpage (Dec 24, 2010)

ie_benitex said:


> Is this a new page??? First time I see it.
> 
> https://www.doxa-in-asia.com
> 
> ...


Looks like Doxa has gone to the dark side!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow, when people used to say DOXA it meant one thing to me, apparently not lol.



ie_benitex said:


> Is this a new page??? First time I see it.
> 
> https://www.doxa-in-asia.com
> 
> ...


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

WHOA!!! Anyone else see this?? Went to the link:
https://www.doxa-in-asia.com/ and there appears to be a vintage 300T, but with modern fonts. Is this a new Sub??


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I would say no judging by the faded bezel markings


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

perfectlykevin said:


> WHOA!!! Anyone else see this?? Went to the link:
> https://www.doxa-in-asia.com/ and there appears to be a vintage 300T, but with modern fonts. Is this a new Sub??


I really do hope I'm wrong but I'm getting a vibe that the past 20 years may turn out to be the "good old days" for us. Hang on to those Subs folks!


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Just prior to the Doxa website "going dark" (7/5/19, to be exact), as per Doxa Customer Service and the RMA # they provided, I shipped (and received confirmation of receipt) my Jenny Caribbean to the Synchron Service Center in Newport News, VA for warranty repairs. Would anyone here have any idea on how I might be able to check the status? Thanking you in advance, DD.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

I see the "Shark" line, which look fine, but decidedly pedestrian (no mention of caliber(Swiss..), etc.). 
Not my cup of tea.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

riff raff said:


> I see the "Shark" line, which look fine, but decidedly pedestrian (no mention of caliber(Swiss..), etc.).
> Not my cup of tea.


Those have been on the market for a while. Just another generic diver nothing special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Most of that catalogue is terrible, but there is a worldtimer that I don’t hate. They’ve got a couple of nice subdued 57mm jobbies...


----------



## DoxaWatchesOfficial (Aug 13, 2019)

DOXA OFFICIAL STATEMENT
Biel / Bienne, Switzerland, August 13, 2019 - On August 1, Swiss National Day, Doxa Watches headquarters in Switzerland officially regained 100% authority over the name and website doxawatches.com
doxawatches.com is now directly handled by the headquarters of Doxa Watches Switzerland, which now manages all activities.
Now with a centralized management in Switzerland, and still 100% owned by the Jenny family in its second generation, DOXA Watches has been consolidating its positions and business activities around the world since 1 August 2019 to offer the best service to its customers.
In the meantime, for transactions and sales made by third parties and/or independent companies before August 1st, 2019, and in the event of a dispute, Doxa Watches HQ Switzerland will do everything in its power to help and assist customers.
You can contact Doxa Watches by writing to: customer.assistance(at)doxawatches.com
The current Doxa Watches website is currently in transition for a few days.
Very soon, the new doxawatches.com website, completely redeveloped by Doxa Watches HQ in Switzerland, will be online – with the brand's new graphic identity and many new features.
Doxa Watches very much values its end-customers, and is working diligently to finally have a direct contact with them. 
With the launch of the new doxawatches.com website, customers will also be able to learn more about the new Doxa organization and discover the new collections of Doxa Watches for the next quarter of this year. Our dedicated team in the United States under the direct management of HQ in Switzerland will be happy to help and answer any queries.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Just my $.02, but DOXA should be working around the clock to get the site back online. Not everyone enjoys the distractions of social media such as Instagram, Facebook, etc.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

As a response/comment to an article with the press release of the 200 T-Graph at Monochrome Watches
someone from the website wrote that they had been in contact with Doxa and they had said that the
website should be up and running tomorrow.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

PAGE IS UP!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

Crown color should match dial???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

Meet the new Doxa, same as the old Doxa. Emails still going unanswered for days.


----------



## ie_benitex (Mar 31, 2018)

dumberdrummer said:


> Meet the new Doxa, same as the old Doxa. Emails still going unanswered for days.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

dumberdrummer said:


> Meet the new Doxa, same as the old Doxa. Emails still going unanswered for days.


Look how long it took for them to put a working site up after they were handed over the domain. I'm guessing they haven't anyone who knows how to set up email addresses


----------

